# Ice-skating



## MonsieurAquilone

Hoi

I am beginning to learn Dutch and would like to know how to translate 'ice-skating'.  I am aware that 'ice in Dutch is 'ijs'.  Apart from that, I don't know.  I would kindly appreciate some help.

Thanks.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I think the normal word is 'schaatsen'. 

Only when there would be some kind of possible confusion due to the context, we could say 'ijsschaatsen' (though it strikes me as an anglicism, not sure here) as opposed to 'rolschaatsen', which, by the way, is often referred to with the more flashy word 'skaten' these days.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you so much!  I hope to frequent this part of the forum as I progress.


----------



## Apus apus

Hello,

I would say 'ijsschaatsen' but to my astonishment this word does not _officially_ exist.  

So skating (not only _ice_-skating) should be translated as 'schaatsenrijden'.

Personally I always use the word ijsschaatsen.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Interesting!  Is there the more eloquent way of writing it?  Perhaps, for example, "skating on ice".


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Interesting!  Is there the more eloquent way of writing it?  Perhaps, for example, "skating on ice".



Schaatsen op het ijs, I would assume.


----------



## Apus apus

Depending on the context.
'Op het ijs schaatsen' might be better.

Still I am a bit puzzled that 'ijsschaatsen' is not an official word, while 'skaten' is...

I don't think that your audience would be shocked by the word 'ijsschaatsen' which is very clear and stands for what it means....


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Okay, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Apus apus said:


> I would say 'ijsschaatsen' but to my astonishment this word does not _officially_ exist.


Doesn't exist _officially_? Do you mean it's not in the dictionary? Well, we used the word _ijsschaatsen_ three or four times in the last 30 minutes, we all have a very clear understanding of what the word means, and in Dutch we have the "1+1=1" system*, so we can safely and officially declare by now that it does exist .

By the way, I was a bit lazy and I originally looked for _ijsschaatsen_ in the e-version of _Van Dale Hedendaags Nederlands_, which doesn't mention the word. But it turns out that the word _ijsschaatsen_ *can* be found back in p-version _Van Dale Groot Woordenboek der Nederlandse Taal_ -- _den dikke_.
 


> Personally I always use the word ijsschaatsen.


And nothing should stop you or me or anybody else from using this "official" word .

Groetjes,

Frank

*"1+1=1" is my rather silly formula to say that in Dutch we can often make a compound (one word) by taking two other words: ijs (one word) + schaatsen (one word) = ijsschaatsen (one word).


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Nice - I shall remember the rule!


----------



## Grytolle

Frank06 said:


> *"1+1=1" is my rather silly formula to say that in Dutch we can often make a compound (one word) by taking two other words: ijs (one word) + schaatsen (one word) = ijsschaatsen (one word).



1 + x + x + x.... = 1


----------



## moldo

Dear MonsieurAquilone,

Google:

Schaatsen 1.300.000 hits

Ijsschaatsen 46.900 hits

This confirms my feeling that we Dutch *never* say ijsschaatsen when we mean schaatsen.

Regards, moldo


----------



## Grytolle

46.900 hits doesn't say that o.o


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



moldo said:


> Schaatsen 1.300.000 hits
> Ijsschaatsen 46.900 hits
> This confirms my feeling that we Dutch *never* say ijsschaatsen when we mean schaatsen.


Apart from the fact that I find _115,000_ hits for _ijsschaatsen_, I find it a very weird conclusion too. How do you arrive from 46,900 (or 115,000) to *never*? 
Hollandse rekenkunde? 

But yes, as said before, I agree that 'schaatsen' is the normal word.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

To me 'ijsschaatsen' and 'schaatsen op het ijs' sound a bit double, like 'vliegen in de lucht'. As far as I know the word 'schaatsen' itself implies the ice..


----------



## Apus apus

Lopes said:


> To me 'ijsschaatsen' and 'schaatsen op het ijs' sound a bit double, like 'vliegen in de lucht'. As far as I know the word 'schaatsen' itself implies the ice..


 
Not to me. And that is probably because 'skaten / skeeleren' has taken over the word 'rolschaatsen' which was largely used in my youth.

But I was born in the 60'ies...


----------



## sanne78

Hoi,
ik doe even mijn duit in 't zakje.

Ik ben het met Lopes en Moldo eens, in Nederland gebruiken we "schaatsen" voor_ ice-skating_.
(Bijna) alle google hits voor "ijsschaatsen" zijn op Belgische sites.

(Ik heb niet gecheckt of de door google gevonden "ijsschaatsen" werkwoorden zijn of meervouden van "ijsschaats".)


----------



## moldo

@Sanne,

Inderdaad. Ijsschaatsen is blijkbaar typisch Belgisch. Ik zag trouwens dat er op google ook hits zijn als de woorden los zijn geschreven. Bijvoorbeeld "op het ijs schaatsen" of: "Hoera. Ijs! Schaatsen!"
Ook zag ik wat advertenties waarin ijsschaatsen te koop worden aangeboden. Waarschijnlijk om onderscheid te maken met rolschaatsen. In deze context is het een zelfstandig naamwoord en geen werkwoord.


@Frank
Naar mijn idee zeggen "Hollanders" nooit ijsschaatsen als ze gaan schaatsen (op het ijs). Als check even gegoogled.  
Inderdaad, niet 0, maar de uitzondering bevestigt de regel.


----------



## Lopes

Apus apus said:


> Not to me. And that is probably because 'skaten / skeeleren' has taken over the word 'rolschaatsen' which was largely used in my youth.
> 
> But I was born in the 60'ies...


 
'Rolschaatsen' was also used in my 'youth', and I was born in '87.. I don't see what that has got to do with it.. 

(By the way, it's not the word 'rolschaatsen' that has been taken over by 'skaten/skeeleren', but the rolschaatsen themselves..)


----------



## Rogier076

I think this answers your question:

_Schaatsen is het zich voortbewegen op dunne, rechte ijzers (schaatsen) over ijs. 
_*nl.wikipedia. org/wiki/Schaatsen*

The link to English also refers to ice-skating, so schaatsen must be the appropriate translation.


----------



## mayadebij

De van Dale: 
Schaats: onder te binden of aan een schoen vastzittend ijzer om zich snel over het ijs voort te bewegen.
Schaatbaan: ijsbaan
Ikzelf woon in Nederland en heb het woord ijsschaatsen nooit horen gebruiken maar klinkt wel chique, daar niet van.


----------



## Apus apus

mayadebij said:


> De van Dale:
> Schaats: onder te binden of aan een schoen vastzittend ijzer om zich snel over het ijs voort te bewegen.
> Schaatbaan: ijsbaan
> Ikzelf woon in Nederland en heb het woord ijsschaatsen nooit horen gebruiken maar klinkt wel chique, daar niet van.


 
De _papieren_ versie (jaargang vergeten na te kijken) van Van Dale vermeldt wel 'ijsschaatsen' als werkwoord.

Heb hier een kleine rondvraag gedaan en in Vlaanderen is ijsschaatsen, ondanks de dreigende klimaatveranderingen, een normaal gebruikt en zeer begrijpelijk woord (er werd zelfs even meewarig gelachen toen ik vroeg of ze wisten wat ik bedoelde).


----------



## mayadebij

Misschien dat juist door de climaatverandering het hier ook een meer gebruikt woord gaat worden lol
Hoe dan ook ik denk dat we met bijde woorden weten waar we het over hebben en daar gaat het uiteindelijk om.


----------



## Frank06

*Ik denk dat we met deze wijze woorden deze discussie kunnen beëindigen.

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator DF
*


----------

